# I hope you like them



## kewongjapan

Hi guys,

Will be going to my first trip to the Philippines and staying at a friends house. Have bought gifts for his family and all speak english except for his domestic helper/"maid" who only speaks tagalog. She really likes Korean movies, so I bought her that as a gift. I would like to speak to her directly in tagalog as I give her the gift saying;

*"Paolo tells me you are a big fan of korean movies. I hope you like them"*
Paolo is my friend's name. The 'them' in "I hope you like them" refers to the DVD movies I got her.

Thanks for any help guys. I know Filipinos are a really friendly bunch of people.


----------



## MariadeManila

Hi!



> *"Paolo tells me you are a big fan of korean movies. I hope you like them"*


You can say

"Sinabi sa akin ni Paolo na mahilig ka sa mga Korean na pelikula. Sana magustuhan mo ang mga ito."

There you go.

Welcome to the Philippines!


----------



## kewongjapan

Salamat


----------

